# Paperwhite light not turning off in sleep mode



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yesterday I discovered my battery was going down remarkably fast and I chalked it up to the Kindle indexing the two hundred or so books I've put on it the past few days. I checked and saw that all the books had finished indexing, so I wasn't very concerned about it. I put the Kindle on the charger before bed, and as usual, fell asleep while reading. Sometime in the middle of the night, I woke up and noticed that the light was still on, even while in sleep mode. Since the cover is normally closed when I'm to using it, I hadn't noticed if that what might have been causing the battery drain. I tested it again this morning, and sure enough, the light was staying on after I closed the cover. 

I did a restart and it seems to have fixed the issue. I'm not sure how long it's been doing this, but I know it wasn't doing it the first few days I had it.

I wanted to pass this on in case anybody else's battery started draining faster than usual.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My PW battery does seem to need recharging more often than any of my other kindles have.  I chalked it up to the light, but thought I read that the light never does go off, even in sleep mode; that it is still on when the magic cover is closed.

Are you saying your light does go completely off now after the restart?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The light is supposed to go off in sleep mode, so yes, it's supposed to go off when the cover is closed. Since I did the restart this morning, it has been turning off the way it's supposed to. I'm not sure what caused the light to start staying on, it was turning off when I first got it.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My PW light does indeed go off in the sleep mode.  I make sure I put my device to sleep before I close my Oberon cover (a habit I suppose).  I've noticed that the page goes gray for 2 or 3 seconds before the screensaver appears.  The screen at that time looks just like my Touch screen (no light).

Hopefully restarting will fix your glich.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The light is supposed to go off in sleep mode, so yes, it's supposed to go off when the cover is closed. Since I did the restart this morning, it has been turning off the way it's supposed to. I'm not sure what caused the light to start staying on, it was turning off when I first got it.


Thanks, Heather! A reset did result in the light going off when in sleep mode. It will be interesting to see whether the battery life is closer to "normal" for me now.

I think I must have been reading the complaints about being unable to turn the light completely off when not in sleep mode and thought they didn't ever turn off.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm glad that worked for you.  

Tatiana, before having the PW, I did the same. Always made sure to turn it off.  With the "magic" cover the the PW, I just close the cover and it turns itself off (usually).


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe that explains my battery drain too. I also thought indexing but didn't put all that many books on. It's down to half already and have maybe read and played with it for maybe five hours?


----------



## Heifzilla (Dec 29, 2010)

That's interesting.  I "hacked" my Oberon cover today and added a magnet to turn it off when I close the cover, and I did get a couple of instances when the magnet caused the Kindle to sleep but the light was still on.  Sounds like a software issue that will need some fixing.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I laid my PW on my nightstand last night and went to sleep.  I woke up hours later and was startled to see light peeping through the edges of the case.  The thing went into sleep mode but the light was on.  I woke it up and then put it back to sleep via the power button and the light remained on.  A restart seemed to solve it.  But for how long? 

I'm going to be ticked if I find it dead when I think it should be fully charged.  It was halfway down when I found it left on and it was fully charged yesterday afternoon.


----------

